# i'm so lazy about working



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont understand why people live to work. fair enough if youre lucky and you have a job you like but most people dont. and at my job people come in before theyre meant to start and stay when its time to go home, and i'm thinking why? i'm contracted those hours so why would i stay anymore? and then i feel lazy when i go on time.

i dont really aim high career wise because theres nothing i want to be. my life revolves around leisure time. when im at work all im think is "i just wanna go home and eat skittles and go online" i couldnt care less about work i wish i could though


----------



## vanishingviolet (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm never at work any longer than I have to be.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't really understand it either. In my office I have fellow team members who actually seem genuinely interested in the work that we do and some stay later than they have to - one often comes in two hours earlier than their start time and a couple of others have been known to come in on weekends to do work in their own time. I'm just there to keep the bills paid - I spend all day there wishing I was still at home, and when 5pm hits I am out of there. 

I feel bad for not being interested in my work like others seem to be, but I can't help it - I just don't want to be there :stu


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

You gotta work to live, not live to work. Unfortunately, we have to go to work in order to pay our bills and get money to by the things we want and do the things we want. I'm not to enthused about work either and hate my job. I show up 20 min. early, stay and do my job to a reasonable standard and then like I'm out. I'm like you only pay me x amount of dollars and you expect me to do all this. It's like they expect you to be a robot and do the job to perfection. And the thing that sucks about my job is that I'm not allowed to leave until my relief shows up, and so unfortunately I'm stuck working overtime quite a bit because of how late people show up or just don't come. And it pisses me off because I don't get off til late at night and I'm usually ready to go home, and then I get a call saying such and such isn't showing up because there "sick" and then I'm stuck working an extra 4-8 hrs. And don't get home til like 5am or sunrise. I don't care about the money, I just would like my freetime. You can make more money anyday, but you can't make more time. Even though I hate my job, I still show up a lil early and do it. I'm not trying to overachieve or anything, but my workplace is so bad that I'm the only somewhat reliable person and I'm not even trying to be.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

When i started in september I used to roll up 15-20min early to try and make a good impression.

Yeah **** that right off, I start at 8:30 so now if I roll up early I sit in my car and play on my phone till 8:29.

I'm currently working on 3 laptops and a tablet because people are too tight to buy me a PC so it takes me a while to close everything/log off/pack them away. Again when I started I'd work till 5 then spend 15-20min packing it all away and leave at 5:20...anddd yet again **** that right off, now it gets to about 4:50 and im throwing things in a draw so i can get out bang on 5. 

I have no desire to do more than I have to, when I started I was promised the world as usual, payrises, better hours..benefits! the lot. I'm clearly getting none of that especially now I know how the boss is (only took me about a week to figure this out really) I do the bare minimum I have to, I'd work less hours if I could, I mean the money isnt great but I could probably live on a bit less and have more sanity a 3 day weekend or something would be wonderful 8:30 till 5 mon-fri is somewhat soul destroying, I'm envious of people who love their job!


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Not enthused about working at all. I find myself contemplating suicide while on the job. My interests sway from music to sports to books to politics to movies to shopping to... most everything except what I'm there to do. Being at home on the computer eating something is a recurring daydream.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

shypoet90 said:


> Not enthused about working at all. I find myself contemplating suicide while on the job. My interests sway from music to sports to books to politics to movies to shopping to... most everything except what I'm there to do. Being at home on the computer eating something is a recurring daydream.


 I have those same contemplations all day at work. I went through a very deep depressive period in my late teens/early twenties, and one of the ways I managed to deal with it and pull myself out of it was to find a happy place in my mind and sort of create something a bit like my own little world away from the real world. Having to spend all day every day at work is now basically tearing down that world piece by piece, so it's back to constant suicidal thoughts and anti depressant medication.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree. I'm not into the whole live-to-work mantra, but unfortunately in my country that's the norm. It's all about individualism, enterprise, and low taxes. Yet, people are absolutely miserable and it has become a sad state of affairs. 

I'm not lazy, it's just I feel disengaged of being the same hamster spinning on the same wheel. The people that get ahead are the office politicians that sway promotions in their favor. 

I'm going to graduate and hopefully I can move toward an environment where I'm engaged and enjoying what I do. Time will tell.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

C'mon, we all hate work. Unless we're one of the lucky ones that actually gets to do an interest/hobby all day long. You really have to work your *** off to get that though. I work fulltme retail and have for almost 10 years. If I didn't work, I would starve and die, simple as that. Which is worse?


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I dont understand why people live to work. fair enough if youre lucky and you have a job you like but most people dont. and at my job people come in before theyre meant to start and stay when its time to go home, and i'm thinking why? i'm contracted those hours so why would i stay anymore? and then i feel lazy when i go on time.
> 
> i dont really aim high career wise because theres nothing i want to be. my life revolves around leisure time. when im at work all im think is "i just wanna go home and eat skittles and go online" i couldnt care less about work i wish i could though


Don't stress over it a lot of people feel the way you do. Not many of us work because we want to, we do it cos we have to.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

darkangel said:


> C'mon, we all hate work. Unless we're one of the lucky ones that actually gets to do an interest/hobby all day long. You really have to work your *** off to get that though. I work fulltme retail and have for almost 10 years. If I didn't work, I would starve and die, simple as that. Which is worse?


Oh come on! It's not that black and white! I've worked retail part-time, yet I don't see that is a trap I'm in forever. People get this notion that they have absolutely no control at all, but they do, and they can do something about it. The twenty year old has a wide range of options and if he/she can find that ideal career or job while making a living, they can make that happen. The main point is, you can find that balance between what you find meaningful and financially acceptable.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

It's all BS. The workplace of today only came about due to brainwashing/grooming a couple of generations during the Industrial Revolution. It's not how it's "meant to be" and you're not lazy or at fault for questioning it.

Can't remember the source, but @Industrial Revolution, peasants were actually chained in pits that progressively filled with water. They were given a pump. It was either pump all day or drown. This is one of the tactics that the elite used to create the modern work ethic. A generation or 2 later, no-one knew any different and it has just devolved from there.

I've put myself into a position where I can just work part-time (about 30hrs p.w.). I own a house (bugger all mortgage) and am turning my whole yard into a food forest. My plan is to just pay this house off and then only work 2 days a week, relying mostly on my garden.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I hate my job because of my SA of course. But then there are days when I feel better and acutally like it.

Also, I'm supposed to begin at 7 am, but I always get there 7:30 am. No one knows about it though. Shhhhhh


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I quite like my job. The people I work with though can be a bit of a nightmare.

I often find that I have two jobs: One handling co-workers, superiors and the like and one doing my actual job.


----------



## wolfeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, I am the same. I, too, would prefer to eat Skittles at home.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't consider it lazy to do the standard hours and only do more if required. People at my workplace regularly do 5+ hours per week more than they're paid for. On my worst week I think I did 4.5 extra (although there was a week when I spent ages at home preparing a presentation, rehearsing it, and then writing up minutes for the meeting that it was from, but I didn't count most of that). But I think it's nuts to do so much on a regular basis - then it's automatically expected of you, and so that becomes "normal hours." I understand if there's something urgent then you accept that and do what's needed, but for daily stuff then it's not acceptable to me.


----------



## Cadoc (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah 8 hour days still frustrate me. Helps to think about the monies. Seeing those that do more than 8hours for 6 days a week blows my mind.


----------



## jman128 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lisa said:


> I quite like my job. The people I work with though can be a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> I often find that I have two jobs: One handling co-workers, superiors and the like and one doing my actual job.


Thats such a good way of putting it. I had to quit a job because I couldn't handle the people I was working with. Thats one of the worst things about working. In college, you moved around a lot throughout the day so you interacted with different people most of the time. With work, you are stuck in the same place with the same people all day. If you don't get along with your co-workers then you are gonna have a bad time.


----------

